# What kind of film positive do you use when making screens?



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

What are you using for printing film positives. You can choose more than one on the poll.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I use the R1800/FastInk/FastPositive/FastRip setup from US Screen.


----------



## beldecal (Aug 5, 2009)

We are a screen printing company here in Miami, Fl which employs over 530 people. 
We burn about 1,000 screen/day.
We print on t-shirts, tote bags, ceramic mugs, travel mugs, glassware, portfoilios. We use the same film for our plates in pad printing also. We used to use Caseys film for xante printer before. We had to use casey spary to make postives dark. With this paper we do not need it as Film is very transparent & black intensity is not a problem. 
Check out this video for inkjet & laser positive film. Laser film 8.5" x 11" is $0.15/pc or $15 for 100. I believe others are 2 to 3 times more.
DecalPaper.com - Decals - Waterslide decal paper or inkjet,laser printers Alps & copiers


Amin


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

using an old ECRM image setter with the ECRM/Harlequin RIP


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

We use an Epson 3000 run through AccuRIP output on R film from Ryonet.


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

Epson R1800/ScreenRIP Pro/max black WP film - all from Screener's Choice. Do I get a bonus point, Jerid?


----------

